# Sunblaster Lighting



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm just designing my canopy right now for a 180gallon tank (6ft x 2ft x 2ft) and plan to either have 3 sections in the front with 2' Sunblaster T5HO (24w) or a 4' (54w) and 2'. When I say sections it so that I can lift up only part of the canopy to do maintenance.

I plan to router a couple of air vents in the top of the canopy so heat can escape upwards. My real concern is as these lights are made for "dry" locations and not for aquarium has anyone had experience using them on a aquarium without a glass/acrylic cover between the top of tank and the lights?


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Are you only going to use either 72w or 78w's total? If so you're going to have an awfully dim Tank. They do get quite Hot,so air venting is a good idea. I have glass lids on My Tank (A 90g),I use "Reflectors" on My Bulbs,If you don't use glass lids on your Tank I can't see there being any protection on the Bulbs unless you Suspend it,I could see the contacts on the ends of the Fixtures having a chance of corroding over time,Also You definitely need 54w Bulbs,a 180 is too deep for just 24w bulbs especially if you want Plants,I helped a Friend set up His 120g and we put 4 4' 54w Sunblasters w/Reflectors on Top,it looks great and it's a Planted Tank.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I will have reflectors on them and I will have at least 234w in white and then was planning on having a row for red and 2 rows for blue lighting as well so that I can do a moon light. In total 234w of White, 156w of blue and 78w of Red.

The housing is aluminum on the lighting so my concern was with the connectors themselves. I will have them about 6" off the top of the water. I guess I should be sourcing out where to get the glass tops for this tank to keep my peace of mind about the lighting but thought I'd ask to get others experience first =)


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Yah, I think it's a good idea to look for the Glass Tops, sounds like you will have top notch lighting. I basically did what you were thinking over My 33 gal Planted Tank,it's about 5 or so inches above the water surface (No lids) and I can see Condensation built up under My Canopy (Covers entire surface) near the Bulbs,so unless the lights are suspended quite high over the Tank with breathing room I could forsee possible problems.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with Johnny & with using glass tops...better safe then sorry anyway. Seeing the moisture that collects on my glass tops , makes me believe without the glass tops, there would be alot of moisture in the canopy. As for the sunblaster lights I believe these were originally designed/intended for dry area/non aquatic plants, though I could be mistaken. Great light for aquatic plants though. I would definitely get the reflectors for them too, for optimum use.


----------

